# Macap MXD blades



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Anyone know how much a new set of 75mm TiN blades would cost?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

stevenh said:


> Anyone know how much a new set of 75mm TiN blades would cost?


£336:

https://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/macap/31/


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Damn that's expensive!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

It does seem a bit steep. That is the only supplier I could find


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh... thanks anyway.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

A quick search find a somewhat ridiculous £336

https://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/macap/31/

Can't help but feel you could do better

Edit: reminder to self: check posts before adding


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Lol thanks.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

grumpydaddy said:


> A quick search find a somewhat ridiculous £336
> 
> https://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page/macap/31/
> 
> ...


I wondered if it was a challenge for me or Steve!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you win it @stevenh ?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Nah didn't bother with it... not much history so no idea if the blades in good condition or not...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Macap MXD Extreme titanium burrs, 75x42 RH, approx. £128 delivered.

Available to order (say 10 days).


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Cool thanks


----------

